# AF 582 Crossing Signal



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Does any one know of a way to make the 582 Crossing Signals blink alternately instead of both at once as they do as manufactured? After having these on my layout and watching both lights blink at the same time, I thought surely I'm not the only person who has wanted to make this change.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

This signal has a bulb in the base and uses a light pipe to distribute the light. Explanation can be found here:
http://traindr.com/american-flyer-automatic-blinker-signal-582-wiring/

After I submitted this I realized that I researched a pre-war version. If you have a newer version it probably operates differently.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I do have later versions. 1946-48 which have 2 bulbs mounted under the cross arms and mounted on a gray square stand.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

There are circuits you can purchase complete or build your own from parts, depending on your electronic abilities. The main thing is you will have to run more wires up to the bulbs if you want to stay with bulbs. The current wiring is old, new wires is a good idea.
If you can't change the wires for some reason, changing the bulbs to LEDs will blink alternately if the circuit reverses polarity. The original circuit probably just blinked on and off, so a new circuit is necessary.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

See if this is what you're looking for. It requires DC, however.

http://www.rxrsignals.net/Phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1452

Larry


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That looks like a pretty good idea. Thanks for the reply and link.
Ken


----------

